
Google finds STEM skills aren’t the most important skills - wyclif
http://michiganfuture.org/01/2018/google-finds-stem-skills-arent-the-most-important-skills/
======
sharemywin
The problem is how do you convince a tech guy to work 50-60 or more hours a
week with out extra compensation to slave away at building your gizmo without
promising something. like a promotion or more money. Also, they're pretty
smart so they see through a lot of bullshit. So, when you give his promotion
to the liberal arts MBA good luck with keeping your system running.

Cause the MBA ain't fixing it.

